# Pic of new Glimmer Shimmers and new Bathing Ape collection



## burkle (Nov 1, 2005)

These go on sale in Japan on 9 Dec. 







Pic of Mac for Bathing Ape lip conditioner (1365yen) in black camouflage print, blot film (1050yen) and a special kit (7665yen)that contains both the lip conditioner and blot film in a pouch. Release date in Japan is 20 Dec.


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2005)

The Glimmer Shimmers are cute colors, and I love the camo packaging!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 1, 2005)

oooooh


----------



## user2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhhh I want the Bathing Ape set ASAP!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2005)

cuutttteee!


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

so cute. are they specific to japan? or are they coming out here too?


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 1, 2005)

oh i most def want the bathing ape set to match my sneakers


----------



## user2 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just changed the prices from Yen to $ and the set is about $65,72 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Lip Conditioner is $11,70 and the Blot Paper $9! Don't know if the set price is right... I can't imagine that the pouch itself costs over $45!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics! Looks like some great stuff!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 1, 2005)

oooh I wanna try the GlimmerShimmers


----------



## roxybc (Nov 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Bathing Ape stuff will be available in Canada???


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 1, 2005)

This may be stupid but what exactly are the glimmer shimmers for?


----------



## whosheis (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabrielle* 
_This may be stupid but what exactly are the glimmer shimmers for?_

 
Lol you know, I was wondering the same exact thing


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 1, 2005)

I think they're basically highlighters, sort of like the Pearlizers but in a liquid form. So you could use them on your cheekbones, collarbone, browbone, mixed with moisturiser/foundation, etc. The pink one would probably make a great evening blush for lighter skins (though I am going to pretend I didn't say that since I can't afford any of them!)


----------



## nawth21 (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whosheis* 
_Lol you know, I was wondering the same exact thing _

 
They look good for highlighting.  I'm assuming the bapes are a Japan exclusive?  *edit* just read in another thread that gimmershimmer is similar to benefits highbeam? moonbeam? crud, I just read it a second ago and forgot the name


----------



## labelslut (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whosheis* 
_Lol you know, I was wondering the same exact thing _

 
The Glimmershimmers are basically highlighter, different shades for different skintones, etc.  They remind me of Giorgio Armani Cosmetics' Fluid Sheers tbh.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 2, 2005)

i ♥ the camo print! 7665 yen seems a lot, though...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 2, 2005)

ok, what the heck is bathing ape anyway? is it a brand in japan? the stuff is adorable but i wanna know why they're so sought after??


----------



## mzmehshell (Nov 2, 2005)

The bathing ape looks so cute. I don't know why but I just LOVE matching things <33


----------



## labelslut (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ok, what the heck is bathing ape anyway? is it a brand in japan? the stuff is adorable but i wanna know why they're so sought after?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Bathing Ape is a Japanese streetwear clothing brand.  Very expensive stuff!!

http://www.bape.com/

ETA to add in URL


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 
_Bathing Ape is a Japanese streetwear clothing brand.  Very expensive stuff!!

http://www.bape.com/

ETA to add in URL_

 
aha! thanks for explaining that 4 me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i was wondering what the heck it was!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 2, 2005)

I need the Glimmer Shimmers.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 2, 2005)

It is being released in specific stores in the US and im not sure about Canada. I'll look again when Im at work but I was only looking for a store near me that would carry it.

NYC girls: MAC SoHo!


----------



## mzmehshell (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_It is being released in specific stores in the US and im not sure about Canada. I'll look again when Im at work but I was only looking for a store near me that would carry it.

NYC girls: MAC SoHo!_

 
I would love to see what others stores it's being released at.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 7, 2005)

for the United States it is only being released in MAC SoHo in NYC. Also,Japan and France (lyon and ....damnit cant remember)


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 7, 2005)

Those are so cute I want them all.


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

something else... what exactly are glimmer shimmers?


----------



## whosheis (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_for the United States it is only being released in MAC SoHo in NYC. Also,Japan and France (lyon and ....damnit cant remember)_

 
lol there goes $4 bucks on my metrocard lol. When are they coming out in NYC?


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 8, 2005)

all i know is January 2006

More stores: Philippines & Malayasia


----------



## shygirl (Nov 29, 2005)

bathing ape is already on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bathing-Ape-MAC-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_bathing ape is already on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bathing-Ape-MAC-...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

Bathing Ape was already released - that's old. This is a new release with different colors.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 8, 2005)

does anyone know if the new bathing ape collection is still coming to the NYC soho store on friday as some other posts indicated?


----------



## Cassiarrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 

 
_Bathing Ape is a Japanese streetwear clothing brand.  Very expensive stuff!!

BAPE.COM | A BATHING APE OFFICIAL SITE

ETA to add in URL_

 
haha you can say that again!
I have a hoodie...wearing it now infact
cost me a fortune but everytime I see it I think how worth the money it is!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2008)

I was reading it like it was recent news! Lol, jokes on me!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 21, 2008)

BAPE!!!! If only it were stuff I'd use :\


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but that camo is ugly lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2008)

I got the lip conditioner, but man do I wish I had been able to get my paws on that bag.   

Aaaa, I'm over it.  There are sooo many LE and collaborations now.  New opprtunities for something fresh.


----------

